# After lots of angst ... Sony Wi-Fi Wins for $99 at Best Buy!



## SandyLu562 (May 8, 2010)

I got this for my husband for Christmas, did I open it? YES!! Oooh it's so pretty. The first thing I looked for was home lighting reflecting on the polished bezel; had to peel off some of the protective tape (hope it doesn't get scratched easily!) and the reflection wasn't bad. Will have to check it again after he opens it.

The next thing I checked was the page turn. It looks ok so far BUT most people who had the issue read for several hours without problems.

I was going to register it on his computer, but I was unsuccessful. Don't really remember why, probably something obvious like needing his credit card number!

The Wi-Fi hooked up painlessly, in fact, I read the directions afterward and am really glad I just did the intuitive thing of letting the reader check for Wi-Fi availabality. It found my WiFi and of course my neighbors LOL. Put in my 12 digit(! gotta love techie sons!) password and was on!

I really wanted to experiment with library checkout, but hubbs is way behind the times and has no library cards and I didn't want him to get confused with my library holds of romance novels <snickers>

I chose the Sony for:
Price - $99 rocks for Wi-Fi and checking out books directly from the Overdrive system
Overdrive - downloads books directly without going through a computer or another website like Kindle
Reviews - people love this little thing! And there is supposed to be an update coming out to fix the page flipping issue
Operating System - seeing book covers is a great visual cue when looking at the books on the reader
Operating System - can use the whole 1.3 or so GB for whatever, not like Nook which holds most of it's free space for B & N books
External Storage - just in case!
E-pub - no annoying e-book flavors

Willing to live with:
Truly lousy customer service - am hoping for the best as my 650 has been rockin' since April 
No Kindle Boards website - it would be so cool if there were a little more love for Sony's e-readers ... just sayin'

Which e-reader did everyone else choose, assuming you passed on Kindle for whatever reason?


----------



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

*I have the T1 too. I got it when it first came out but returned 2 of them because of the glitches. When they came out with the firmware update I re-bought one. I downloaded the firmware update from Sony Support. Everything seems to be running smoothly. Your husband may want to do that right away.

I've been fortunate because I had no problems with customer service. In fact they went out their way to be helpful.

There is a Sony Reader Forum* http://www.sonyreaderboards.com/forums/ *You do have to sign up. It is not as active as Kindle Boards but there are at least 3 or 4 posts a day. I'm a member.

I have a Sony 350 & T1 now. But then I also have a Kindle Touch. I do like the Sonys better but the Kindle is still a very nice reader.*


----------



## KVWitten (Apr 11, 2011)

SandyLu562 said:


> Which e-reader did everyone else choose, assuming you passed on Kindle for whatever reason?


I have the B&N Nook Color. I offered my sons either a Nook Color or a Kindle Fire for Christmas, they went for the Nook. (Evidently the microSD card is a big deal for both of them.) So now we're a 3 Nook family!!


----------



## dbeman (Feb 23, 2011)

SandyLu562 said:


> No Kindle Boards website - it would be so cool if there were a little more love for Sony's e-readers ... just sayin'


Mobileread Forums have fairly active discussions for most popular e-readers and seem to be a bit less biased than other boards.

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/



> Which e-reader did everyone else choose, assuming you passed on Kindle for whatever reason?


I regularly receive $25.00 Barnes & Noble Gift Cards as a reward from my credit card company; so my choice was a little bit easier to make. But I still did my research and found the nook ST to be the best device for me. The memory restrictions don't bother me all that much since e-books take up very little memory; plus I can always use a microSD card if I need more space. (although I doubt I ever will.)


----------

